

Ask HN: Where is that blog post that describes each AWS tier? - cowmixtoo

A few weeks ago someone on HN posted a GREAT blog post that featured a grid that described each AWS tier. I can not find it for the life of me.
======
geichel
<http://www.ec2instances.info/>

~~~
cowmixtoo
That's it!

------
rizz0
I think it was a post about how to make AWS (or the cloud or something)
reliable/redundant. Try searching for that.

